# Used Craftsman Kohler Magnum 18hp twin won’t start



## Spv2022 (5 mo ago)

*I have a Kohler magnum 18 hp twin that ran this winter but only after a couple of months sitting it won’t start!
I have checked electrical, replaced spark plugs, replaced ignition coil verified spark is firing. I cleaned carburetor last season. There is fuel in the gas line filter, it’s clear so visually it looks good. Open to suggestions *


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Spv2022, welcome to the tractor forum.

Pull the plug out of the carburetor bowl, and see if you are getting a continuous supply of fuel. If so, pull the air cleaner off and put a tablespoon of gas down the carb and crank it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Spv2022 said:


> *I have a Kohler magnum 18 hp twin that ran this winter but only after a couple of months sitting it won’t start!
> I have checked electrical, replaced spark plugs, replaced ignition coil verified spark is firing. I cleaned carburetor last season. There is fuel in the gas line filter, it’s clear so visually it looks good. Open to suggestions *


This is a good engine. Had it in my DYT-4000. 

Check the ignition key switch.
Test and check the starter.
Inspect the foot pedal ignition safety switch


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

So...
Cranks w/spark, fuel to filter - No Start
Like @harry16 pointed to: air cleaner off, open choke & throttle...offer a shot of fuel or short squirt of start fluid, crank starter.

Q: Did it fire? (only need it to fire once)
Q: Ethanol or non-ethanol?


----------



## Spv2022 (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Hello Spv2022, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Pull the plug out of the carburetor bowl, and see if you are getting a continuous supply of fuel. If so, pull the air cleaner off and put a tablespoon of gas down the carb and crank it.


Thanks I forgot to mention I have tried that and it will start momentarily but not for long. I believe it is a fuel pump problem


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Spv2022 said:


> Thanks I forgot to mention I have tried that and it will start momentarily but not for long. I believe it is a fuel pump problem


Does that engine have a fuel shut-off solenoid at the inlet to the carb???


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 90-ish Kohler M18 (horrizontal) carb is top mount and _*does not*_ have a fuel shut-off solenoid.
Also, I replaced a failed fuel pump.


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

Spv2022 said:


> Thanks I forgot to mention I have tried that and it will start momentarily but not for long. I believe it is a fuel pump problem


I have the same engine. I bought it new over 20 years ago and it still runs like new.
I changed out my fuel pump to an electric pump from NAPA at least 10 years ago. Best mod I ever made!
Good luck with your tractor!!


----------



## Spv2022 (5 mo ago)

Spv2022 said:


> *I have a Kohler magnum 18 hp twin that ran this winter but only after a couple of months sitting it won’t start! I have checked electrical, replaced spark plugs, replaced ignition coil verified spark is firing. I cleaned carburetor last season. There is fuel in the gas line filter, it’s clear so visually it looks good. Open to suggestions *





Harleyron74 said:


> I have the same engine. I bought it new over 20 years ago and it still runs like new. I changed out my fuel pump to an electric pump from NAPA at least 10 years ago. Best mod I ever made! Good luck with your tractor!!


 Thanks I replaced the fuel pump and filter and it started


----------

